# mazi kai me tin



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Hello!! 

Could someone tell me the diferences between mazi kai me tin?   

* Alla 8a ithela ena paraskevie *mazi* agapi mou 

*Alla 8a i8ela ena paraskevi *me tin* agapi mou

euxaristw polu!


----------



## parakseno

Well, with some punctuation, both are correct:

Αλλά θα ήθελα ένα παρασκευή μαζί, αγάπη μου. = But I'd like a Friday together, my love.
Αλλά θα ήθελα ένα παρασκευή με την αγάπη μου. = But I'd like a Friday with my love.

So basically, μαζί would translate well as "together", while "με"+noun as "and", "by", "with"+noun. Some more examples:
Πάμε _μαζί_! - Let's go _together_!
Άννα και οι γονείς της θα'ρθούν _μαζί_. - Anna and her parents will come _together_.
Άννα θα΄ρθει _με τους γονείς της_. - Anna will come _with her parents_.
Δεν πάω _με αμάξι_. - I'm not going _by car_.
or in expressions:
μέρα _με_ τη μέρα - day _by_ day, day after day
Αυτό δεν το κάνω _με τίποτα_! - That I won't do, _no matter what_! (literally, "_with nothing_")


----------



## balgior

parakseno said:


> Well, with some punctuation, both are correct:
> 
> Αλλά θα ήθελα ένα μία παρασκευή μαζί, αγάπη μου. = But I'd like a Friday together, my love.
> Αλλά θα ήθελα ένα μία παρασκευή με την αγάπη μου. = But I'd like a Friday with my love.
> 
> So basically, μαζί would translate well as "together", while "με"+noun as "and", "by", "with"+noun. Some more examples:
> Πάμε _μαζί_! - Let's go _together_!
> Η Άννα και τους οι γονείς της θα'ρθούν _μαζί_. - Anna and her parents will come _together_.
> Η Άννα θα΄ρθει _με τους γονείς της_. - Anna will come _with her parents_.
> Δεν πάω _με αμάξι_. - I'm not going _by car_.
> or in expressions:
> μέρα _με_ τη μέρα - day _by_ day, day after day
> Αυτό δεν το κάνω _με τίποτα_! - That I won't do, _no matter what_! (literally, "_with nothing_")



Very very good! I'd like to add that we can also say "μαζί με" instead of just "με", when meaning "with", not "together".

Η Άννα θα' ρθει μαζί με τους γονείς της.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Just to add about μαζί με, when you use it with pronouns like "me", "you", and so on, you use the genitive form of the pronoun and it replaces the με as well, so you might have seen things like μαζί μου "with me" (= μαζί με μένα which places the emphasis on "me") and μαζί της "with her" where it looks like μαζί means "with" on its own.


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

So If I say: 

8a paw sthn h ellada me tin o Giannis! 
8a paw sthn h ellada mazi me o Giannis!

Is it right?  Thank you very much!


----------



## patraole

*Tha pao stin Ellada mazi me to Gianni.*
You dont have to say "stin i ellada"because *stin (eis+tin)* is like *na* in portuguese
It's Gianni because it's the subject of the sentence.I hope it's clear


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Nai, katalava! 

Euxaristw para polu! Thank you very much to you all! makia!


----------



## Kevman

Καλώς ήρθες patraole, 

Αν με συγχωρείς, μία μικρή διόρθωση:


patraole said:


> It's Gianni because it's the subject of the sentence _object of the preposition_.


----------

